# WRUW August 2022



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter (Nov 10, 2021)

Bulova Oceanographer


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

96B216


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

96B206


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Caravelle 666


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m1b4k4tied (6 mo ago)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## grumpymachinist (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Wearing this vintage Bulova International to church today.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Surfboard LE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm in a vintage mood. I'll start out with this but change over to something else later.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)

My gold Computron is my favorite casual watch. I love that funky retro style!


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Bezel-less Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter


----------



## m1b4k4tied (6 mo ago)

New strap, new pic, same shirt.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

yinzburgher said:


>


I had never considered red rubber for one of those before, but I gotta say, I like it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Russ1965 said:


>


That's such a classy one, Russ.


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Wearing this handsome M9 Sea King to church today.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Accutronredux said:


> View attachment 16845151


That bezel is sick. Mines nowhere near that good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beatlloydy (9 mo ago)

Aerojet. i think these are the classiest Bulovas for their price point in the modern range. Not too much bling. Just choose your shape and colour. I liked the blue with gold


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Aerojet:


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

1970 Caravelle Sea Hunter and Gracie


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

deepsea03 said:


> 1970 Caravelle Sea Hunter and Gracie


She's adorable............


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Russ1965 said:


> She's adorable............


Thank you


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

*96B216*


----------



## Beatlloydy (9 mo ago)

Caravelle by Bulova chronograph


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Been a while, but its Sea King Sunday


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

*96B212*


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Matter of Time said:


> *96B212*
> 
> View attachment 16862793













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

M0 Accutron ”521”


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Accutronredux said:


> M0 Accutron ”521”
> View attachment 16865777













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Astronaut


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beatlloydy (9 mo ago)

1977 Sea King


----------

